# Cedar Driftwood ok for tank



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

Just like the topic says. Anybody have any advice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Only that cedar is rumoured to be toxic, but I can't confirm or deny.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

Cedar closet is lethal to bugs....I would not add to a fish tank


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

really bad for reptile as well, so i would assume that in water it's worse

there are a lot of oils and such in cedar, and even humans become sensitive to it after prolonged exposure


----------



## laurarobert23 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont have any idea about it.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah definitely not safe to use in a fish tank...I was just reading a little bit about it @ another site...Stuff even causes respiratory issues for animals caged with the stuff & it will leach out toxins in your fish tank for sure...


----------



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

I wonder if it's ok if it is air dried. I bought it on ebay and didn't realize it was cedar. I asked the seller and they said they used it, but they are a salesman so the probably have no idea. I'll try it with some feeders first and see how it does.


----------



## JMJ240sx (Jan 17, 2010)

A good store near me has a huge driftwood article and lists red cedar as a good driftwood for aquariums because it waterlogs fast and stays at the bottom. Also says they leach into the water less than other driftwoods. But this is referring to red cedar driftwood that has been submerged for many many years. If you have to question it might as well not use it though, because even if its fine the first few months before you know its fine you probably won't sleep well


----------



## mustangs (Nov 21, 2005)

It is red cedar and it has been submerged for years. I bought it off ebay and I talked to some of the other people that bought it and they said it was working for them. It's a beautiful root but I'm going to be very careful with it. Soak, boil, soak, boil, and so on.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got some great pieces of wood that may be cedar. Tried it in one tank and the fish got sick. Possible a coincidence, but no issues before and after, so it is not gong into any of my tanks again.


----------

